# Rome: Total War Installation Problems



## stepheny2k2 (Jul 8, 2006)

I bought Rome: Total War Gold Edition and despite a lot of working on the problem I can't get it to install. I have read through the available materials and the system should be compatible.

After initial problems I upgraded my Nvidia Geforce 6200 graphics drivers, but I still get installation errors.

For a similar error another online forum suggested I updated the install shield to the version needed for the game(Game setup version was 11.0.xxx etc so, downloaded IsScript11). I thought this had worked but it just errored out later in the installation process.

I have perfromed a disk clean up to get rid of temporary files, but that didnt fix the problem either.

I have included a screnshot of the error message below.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/stepheny2k2/RomeTotalWarError1.jpg

I have no idea on what is causing the problem now, and especially as this was a present I would appreciate the community's help.

I have also attached a copy of my dxdiag log if this helps.

NB: NEW COPY OF DXDIAG log as previous was erroneous.

Stepheny2k2


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

It could be the drive having problems reading the disk. 

Have you tried getting a replacement disk?
Do you have another CD/DVD drive you can try?
Have you tried changing the transfer mode of the DVD/CD drive to PIO only mode?


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got a GeForce 5200 and it plays that game fine.

Does it always freeze at that file?


----------



## stepheny2k2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for your replies so far.

Zeus_GB - I havn't tried a different disk - was leaving that as a final option as of course will mean taking the game back. I would have tried using a different cd/dvd drive but don't have an alternative where I am at the moment. I will try what you have suggested.

Teck - The last few attempts at installing, it has stuck at that particular file, but in previous attempts before I made the changes I described earlier it stopped at various files.

NB: NEW COPY OF DxDIAG LOG FILE - attached to original message. Original was erroneous.


----------

